# Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort



## BM243923 (Jun 12, 2006)

Can anybody provide me information about this resort.  I am considering purchasing a timeshare at this resort.  The price is $1000.00 for week 9 for a 1 bedroom 2 bath unit.  The owner cannot provide me with any pictures of their unit since they have never used it.  They purchased it to trade for other resorts.  Is this a good price and what am I getting.  What condition is the building and the furnishings. Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Jun 12, 2006)

For starters, you should take a look at the TUG reviews for this resort. Click on the TUG Resort Databases link at the top of the page. You'll need to use the TUG member user name and password (not your BBS log-in info).


----------



## KenK (Jun 12, 2006)

OK price.  Old building that has not, until recently, been well taken care of.  About 2.5 years ago, became managed by VRI who took over a building that was terrible by most standards.

One tugger said the furnishings would not have been acepted by a Salvation Army or Goodwill store.   And the physical conditions of the units were also terrible.....even the wall board was in bad shape.

VRI has been attempting to bring the building back....but it seems to be taking a long time.   Their first project was the interior areas of the lobby and the elevators (which were rebuilt or replaced....quite expensive)

I know they were working on some of the rooms, but not sure how far they were along....and many of the units have their ACs on the patios (lanis) with condesant leaking along the concrete balcony floors, and then down the sides...I do believe this will cause a rebar repair ($$$$) in the future.

sSome units are lock outs (ie-2 weeks for the one)....but not all.  I would be concerned about future assessments to continue the upgrades.....IMO... (one block to beach, next to a Holiday Inn that is slated for demo for a new condotel, and walk to www.watertaxi.com, Nieman Marcus, Budines/Macys, Saks 5th, Dillards {Galleria Mall}...(might be a costly vacation without assessments)........

it might not be such a great deal with all the unknowns.  The maint & taxes in the SE area of Fl is astronomical, as well.  I think VRI is really trying, I think the HOA doesn't want to spend....might be a bit of the hold up...

Recently a Ft Laud Silver Seas* beach front unit week 32 (I think) went for ONE DOLLAR on E Bay...right next to the St Regis and Marriott Beach Place....but its maint fees and taxes for the one bed 2 bath sleep 6 unit was over $700+ a week......recently refurbed with new elevators....has free parking...and also run by a very good management company ( http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/ )

VRI = http://www.vriresorts.com/   then link on page to see resort pix....(ie...their fixed up pix)





* Converted to T/S in 1976 to 78 approx from an old apt hotel about WWII vintage....but generally looks better than the Ft Laud Beach resort, AKA the Ft Laud Breakers and Ft Laud Sunterra.

Click link below signature to see a few photos from the Ft LAud BEach Resort on the SE Fl page


----------



## discodan (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello,
I own at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort since 2002 and have been going every year. We have a special assessment fee of around $1000 this year to completely refurbish (furniture, appliances counters, etc) ALL units starting in September. For Info and also pictures of model unit go to: www.flbeachresort.com . VRI management has been doing a great job ever since they took over from RPM (Sunterra). The HOA seems to also be doing a good job, we get newsletters to keep us informed. I really like the place and with the refurbishment it's going to be great. DAN

Edit: Here is a cool picture of the Bonnet House area, the Ft Lauderdale Beach resort is the first high rise on the right: http://www.bonnethouse.org/page/page14.htm


----------



## BM243923 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys for the quick response.

The problem I am having is a keep getting mixed messages from any research I have done.  Some people think the place is great, others have nothing good to say.  I have read the reviews previously and again you get good and bad.  I am really confused as what to do


----------



## Dave M (Jun 13, 2006)

And you received more mixed messages in this thread. 

As Ken stated, "It might not be such a great deal with all the unknowns."


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 13, 2006)

We posted one of the so-so reviews. But things seem to be getting better. There is a MASSIVE renovation going on that should address most of the problems. It is costing the owners about $1200 above the annual fees (special assessment) but they are doing what is needed. Good for them. It should be a jewel when the work is done. And with VRI as the management it should stay that way.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 13, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Recently a Ft Laud Silver Seas* beach front unit week 32 (I think) went for ONE DOLLAR on E Bay...right next to the St Regis and Marriott Beach Place....but its maint fees and taxes for the one bed 2 bath sleep 6 unit was over $700+ a week......



Silver Seas is closer to the ocean; is in a better neighborhood; has better parking; is in better shape; and shouldn't have any special assessments in the foreseeable future.  As Ken points out the major drawback is the MF and taxes but compared to Marriott's Beach Place right down the street they are a bargain.

GEORGE


----------



## KenK (Jun 13, 2006)

George:  on Marriott BP....its maint is about $1000 a week, but you do have the L/O feaure.

Dan:
    What is the maint & taxes on the VRI Ft Laud resort?  (Not counting those assessments?) Everyone needs to remember that if the price is that low ($1.00  or even $1000), maybe if you figure the maint/tax fee only, it what you could pay for a week at that resort (ie...is $700 so much to pay for a one bed 2 bath sleep six for a beachfront vacation???

Also. that Holiday Inn right in front is slated for demo.  It is simply not being fixed, but still taking reservations, and has become very dumpy....(or worse).

Holiday Inn did the same with the beach front units in Hollywood....they let it become a dump before demo for a Trump condotel.  (Just in case anyone plans on staying in the Holiday Inn Ft Laud beach front....thats also the case with the old Radission Bahai Mar.))

I agree with John...it ought to become a great place with good HOA and VRI....I hope that board (HOA) has the same brains (ok...thought processes) as the on John works with.


----------



## lscott (Jun 13, 2006)

Can't add much to previous posters.  We have owned 2BR lockout unit on 12th floor for several years, have not visited for a few years.  We think the location is fine..short walk to beach and nice enough area.  Maint fee is somewhat high and yes we have been assessed over $1200 for remodeling.  Your price of $1000 sounds good; ask if you will have to pay assessment at this time.  Even with updating needed, we thought the place was fine and do not regreat buying.


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2006)

Also not much new information...We have owned at FLB for about 10 years and have been pretty happy with it.  We go ourselves about every 3rd year and trade the other years.  We actually have gotten some decent trades through RCI by banking early.  The location is good (near restaurants, shopping, and water taxi stop), the beach is very nice, and the view from our 14th floor unit is great.  With the upcoming renovations it should be a very nice property.


----------



## discodan (Jun 14, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Dan:
> What is the maint & taxes on the VRI Ft Laud resort?  (Not counting those assessments?) Everyone needs to remember that if the price is that low ($1.00  or even $1000), maybe if you figure the maint/tax fee only, it what you could pay for a week at that resort (ie...is $700 so much to pay for a one bed 2 bath sleep six for a beachfront vacation???



2006 Maintenance fees for a 1 bedroom 1 1/2 Bath sleeps 6 was $648.07. DAN


----------



## grest (Jun 14, 2006)

Friends stayed 2 years ago on guest certificate and liked it a lot...their unit was in good shape, they loved the location, and would definitely go again. 
Connie


----------



## BM243923 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for their opinions.  It seems the people that actually own or have stayed there think the place is not that bad.  Thats why I came on here to get the owners opinions.  If any of you owners have pictures of the inside of your unit I would not mind seeing them.


----------



## KenK (Jun 15, 2006)

New:
   Owners may not always be the best people to ask for un biased opinions, however, the above replies seem quite honest.

   Also, most exchangers from tug don't mind a few problems, but are much happier (and more positive) when they were made aware of any problems before they booked or even traveled....

   .....what makes people here quite upset are super positives that aren't apparently true or noticed when staying at a resort......however.....after a time, tuggers are aware of those who have a bit of bias.

Actually, that may not be true.....as it seems lately, owners may be getting quite a bit 'more'  at their resorts than those that trade in, rent,  or exchange.....lately many exchanges are no longer equal.  (ie....the owner assumes that everyone has equality in resort section placement, and the entire resort is quite equal in what they offer....they are not aware, or care to be informed, of these differences....

I have not seen this, however, at the Ft Laud Beach resort


----------



## n2hops (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello Ken,

You mentioned something about the Holiday Inn demo. Are they gonna bring that building down and construct another. Or just renovate it, such as The Double Tree has done??  Has anyone seen any plans on what Holiday Inn intends too do on that parcel of land there???


----------



## KenK (Jun 16, 2006)

Before I left (early May), the Sun Sentiel (Newspaper) had an article about so many hotels that are going to be redone, rebuilt or refurbed.

I am sure the Holiday Inn is goind down....but not 100%....and even if it was, I wonder if they will go through with it now.  (Real Estate is getting pretty soft).   It does have something in the works.  I'll try to find out.

Others that were to be refurbed remodled or rebuilt (like the Best Western Pelican was) included in the list Irelands, the YAnkee Clipper, Yankee Trader, Hyatt 66, Best Western Oceanside, Old Marriott now called the Grand (?), the old Radission Bhai Mar, and some portions of the Lago Mar.  

Marriott managed Harbor Beach resort was already a lot refurbed....but we saw construction there in April.

Some may have been due to the tornado damage due to Wilma.

I found this on the Sun Sentinal Site.  It has to do with the new owners of the listed hotels....Blackstone initates major renovations...:

"....Blackstone's holdings in South Florida include the Boca Raton Resort & Club and four full-service hotels in Fort Lauderdale: Pier 66, Bahia Mar, Fort Lauderdale Grande and Holiday Inn Fort Lauderdale Beach...."

Well, the Hyatt is off the Pier 66 (maybe temp) the Radission is off the Bahia Mar, and Mariott is off what is now called the 'Grand'.   Holiday Inn is still listed.....Blackstone reported the major refurbs and possible sale of some buildings.

All the those hotels listed above have very poor TA reviews.   But if interest rates go up more...will these changes take place..will it be worth the investment?


----------



## ElizabethK (Mar 30, 2007)

*Any new info on Ft. Lauderdale Beach Resort?*

Does anyone know how the renovations are coming along?  I have a 2-bedroom unit on hold for June 2008.  I was also wondering about the demo of the Holiday Inn?  I'm sure that it will be very noisy and dusty if they are still at it.  Thanks for any updates.  Liz


----------



## BM243923 (Mar 30, 2007)

I just returned from the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort beginning of March.

Since I originally posted last year I ended up purchasing 1 week and since have purchased a second week this past January.  I now own weeks 8 & 9 a 1 bedroom unit.

So far they have rennovated the top 4 floors.  They had to stop for the winter season as the building would have full occupancy.  They plan on starting again in May and work through till it is finished.  They do 2 floors per month.  The completed units really look nice, all new furniture, ceramic tile instead of carpeting, all new appliances.  

The Holiday Inn I understand is not taking any reservations beyond Sept 30/2007.  I really do not know the plans they have when the rennovations will start.

Hopefully I was some help, and if you need to know anything else let me know.  Do you know the suite number.


----------



## KenK (Mar 31, 2007)

*Try to find stuff on the Blackstone Groups site.*

Blackstone is going public (I think)...so info might be more available:

http://www.hotel-online.com/News/PR2006_3rd/Sep06_BlackstoneSocial.html


----------

